# Best self defense handgun



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm wondering what the best self defense handgun is in everyone's opinion. 
Thanks!


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 14, 2018)

FN 5.7 w/ 20 round mag is what I want....for fun


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 14, 2018)

It all depends on how you are planning on using it.

Concealed Carry, Open Carry, Car Gun, Home Protection, or a combination?


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 14, 2018)

The one that you happen to be carrying when you actually need it.


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 14, 2018)

Its all personal preference what feels good to you and what your intent is, to carry or just to keep it in your home so on so forth. My personal choice is the Smith and Wesson M&P, its light and easy to carry, shoots simpler to the glock but I like the feel of the M&P a little better, and for thouse leaning to shoot or if your nerves get to you in a situation where you need to defend your self the back of the grip is flared out so you dont get "glock Bite". I suggest going out to a rang and renting a few guns and see what feels good to you, but the M&P is worth checking out.


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 14, 2018)

paulschoon said:


> where you need to defend your self the back of the grip is flared out so you dont get "glock Bite"



Just an FYI

Glock Gen 4s and 5s have a Grip Backstrap kit with inserts that allow you to get the grip feel you want.  2 of the inserts are beaver tailed to prevent "Glock Bite".


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 14, 2018)

I think I'll take your suggestions and go to a range and try out a few guns. Maybe I can go tomorrow!


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 15, 2018)

I haven't seen the Back strap kit before, although it makes sense that someone came out with it, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 15, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> Glock Gen 4s and 5s have a Grip Backstrap kit with inserts that allow you to get the grip feel you want.  2 of the inserts are beaver tailed to prevent "Glock Bite".


What is "Glock bite"? I've fired many thousands of rounds through Glocks and never experienced it (though my Ortgies will nip from time to time). Maybe my hands are too small for the issue?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> The one that you happen to be carrying when you actually need it.





paulschoon said:


> Its all personal preference what feels good to you and what your intent is, to carry or just to keep it in your home so on so forth. My personal choice is the Smith and Wesson M&P, its light and easy to carry, shoots simpler to the glock but I like the feel of the M&P a little better, and for thouse leaning to shoot or if your nerves get to you in a situation where you need to defend your self the back of the grip is flared out so you dont get "glock Bite". I suggest going out to a rang and renting a few guns and see what feels good to you, but the M&P is worth checking out.



These posts really sum things up.  There is no "best" self defense handgun, just like there's no "best" style for self defense.  Before I address the gun itself, let me stress that the gun is merely a tool -- and it's a tool that comes with a high price tag attached.  There is no substitute for getting proper training in both handling the gun, and in WHEN to use it.  Lots of sources out there for it, but you need to get the right training before you even think about carrying a gun for self defense.  (By the way, I'd say the same thing about less lethal options, like OC or the civilian models of the Taser.)

So, assuming you have a basic understanding of the self defense laws, and some basics on shooting... what do you want in a self defense gun?  Let's assume carrying concealed... because open carry for self defense is highly problematic, unless you're a cop or uniformed security guard, or other similar situation.  And if a place is bad enough for a civilian to need to open carry in self defense...  Yeah, literally, don't go there!  

Oh, and even though that training will cover it -- your purpose in carrying a gun for self defense isn't to save the day in an active shooter, or anything like that.  It's to let you end a lethal threat to you or another person -- if you can do so in relative safety.

You want a gun that you're comfortable handling.  You want a gun that's reliable.  You probably want to go with at least .38, 9 mm, or .40; smaller calibers can be effective, but may well require better marksmanship than you're going to really be capable of under pressure.  You want it to be small enough to carry concealed comfortably and accessibly, but still large enough for you to handle well.  For a lot of people, a revolver, especially a hammerless design, may be an ideal choice.  Not much to go wrong, they're available in a nice range of calibers and physical sizes, with plenty of holster options around.  YES -- you NEED a holster!  Even the so called pocket guns shouldn't be simply carried in a pocket; the holster both keeps the gun secure and set up for a draw and protects it from lint, crud, and whatever.  Semi-autos can be more complicated, with various issues like misfeeds -- but you can (sometimes) carry more bullets.  (If a revolver malfunctions, odds are that you ain't fixing it in the moment... it probably needs to go to an armorer.)  You want a gun from a reputable manufacturer that you can trust will work when you need it.  And you want it to be reasonably comfortable in your hand.

Personally, I like Glocks for cops and self defense.  But that's because I know and use them, and I really trust them to work.  I've seen about 2 gun-related malfunctions in Glocks out of several hundred guns, and several hundreds of thousands of rounds fired.  They're tolerant of poor care, and I happen to shoot them well.  But that's me... your mileage may vary!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 15, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> What is "Glock bite"? I've fired many thousands of rounds through Glocks and never experienced it (though my Ortgies will nip from time to time). Maybe my hands are too small for the issue?



Some people, with a high master grip on the gun, find that the slide on Glock will take a bite out of their thumb...  Doesn't happen to everyone, and I've seen people who just plain can never learn to grip the gun in a way that doesn't do that.

Then there's the annoying scrape on the middle finger from the trigger guard.  Never had a problem with that, until someone here at MT talked about it, and jinxed me.  Now, if I'm planning on doing a lot of shooting, I proactively put a band aid on that part of my middle finger...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> The one that you happen to be carrying when you actually need it.


Pretty much.  Any working gun is valid when the attacker doesn't have one.  As long as it functional and you are willing to fire it.  

Beyond that it just becomes a question of how much damage a person is willing to cause and the how accurately they are able to shoot it.


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 15, 2018)

Cool! I do love Glocks, my airsoft Elite Force Glock is nice, I just wasn't sure how similar a real glock will feel, will it be bulkier? I do like the idea of the backstrap kit, I think I might go that direction.


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 15, 2018)

The Elite Force Glock is actually licensed By Glock so in your hand it will feel about the same, the real Glock will be a bit heaver and the recoil kick will be harder witch would be a given but over all it will feel about the same


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh! That sounds good? Where did you get your airsoft training glock? I went to the range and I really liked the feel of the Glock 19. I think I'll pick up the real steel Glock 19 at some point.


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 15, 2018)

I got the Elite force Glock at here: https://modernairsoft.com/products/airsoft-glock-17-elite-force-pistol  I like it for CQB training lets you get in good habits with out having to spend the money on rounds


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 15, 2018)

MaxtheNinja said:


> Oh! That sounds good? Where did you get your airsoft training glock? I went to the range and I really liked the feel of the Glock 19. I think I'll pick up the real steel Glock 19 at some point.



The 19 is a great gun.  Easily concealable with adequate frepower


----------



## Anarax (Jul 15, 2018)

The M&P shield is a great firearm


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 15, 2018)

Anarax said:


> The M&P shield is a great firearm



Agree......but the M&P Bodyguard is crap.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 15, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> The 19 is a great gun.  Easily concealable with adequate frepower


If I were buying again right now, it's what I'd get (I currently have the 23).


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 15, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> If I were buying again right now, it's what I'd get (I currently have the 23).



I like the 23....i carried one for a long time working undercover.

Now I have a 43, 27, 26, and 22.  I would like a 19 though.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 15, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I like the 23....i carried one for a long time working undercover.
> 
> Now I have a 43, 27, 26, and 22.  I would like a 19 though.


I (intellectually) prefer the ballistics of the 23. But I shoot the 19 (and 17) better.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 15, 2018)

MaxtheNinja said:


> Cool! I do love Glocks, my airsoft Elite Force Glock is nice, I just wasn't sure how similar a real glock will feel, will it be bulkier? I do like the idea of the backstrap kit, I think I might go that direction.


Haven't handled that particular Airsoft gun, at least off the top of my head.  Generally, unless special care has been taken, Airsoft type guns are lighter and operate a little differently than the real pistol would.  Dimensionally -- they're pretty accurate.  (You can probably compare specs from Glock's website and either your replica or the manufacturer's site.)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2018)

As mentioned before the best one is the one that you have on you when you need it.

jks9199 makes excellent points in his two posts.  Like him I have used Glock's since 1990.  I have never had a malfunction.  Simple and easy to use and that is why I prefer them.  Whether for self-defense or for law enforcement they have excellent reliability and performance.

The Glock 19 is an excellent choice and one I use myself!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 15, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I like the 23....i carried one for a long time working undercover.
> 
> Now I have a 43, 27, 26, and 22.  I would like a 19 though.


I *want* a Glock 18.  Can't convince the chief on that one, though...  

I mean, I really, really want one!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 16, 2018)

As others have said, the best one is one that you can both legally carry and actually will carry.
I may absolutely love the Dessert Eagle 50A.E., and I can legally carry one. But they're way too big, heavy, and bulky. so it's a rotten self-defense handgun.
I prefer polymer handguns for their weight. I prefer 9mm because it provides the largest capacity for a given frame size. My most common choice for a concealed carry gun is the Glock 19. If I need something smaller, then the 26. Or even the 43, but it's extremely rare that I'd need to go that small.
My bedside gun is a suppressed, laser sighted, Glock 41. Because I like being able to hear, and I don't want to disturb the neighbors.


----------



## Anarax (Jul 17, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Agree......but the M&P Bodyguard is crap.



I'm unfamiliar with the Bodyguard. What is that makes it a poor firearm?


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 17, 2018)

It’s .380......it’s got a really long trigger pull for a small gun that makes it hard to shoot.....not durable


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 17, 2018)

Walther PPK is my favor.


----------



## IvanTheBrick (Jul 18, 2018)

Bulgarian Standard Army Issue Makarov Handgun
Relatively small and good recoil so it won't blow my arm off. I think it is also quite small so it would be good to hide too.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 18, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> I *want* a Glock 18.  Can't convince the chief on that one, though...
> 
> I mean, I really, really want one!


Well, yeah.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 18, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Well, yeah.


Actually, I want him to approve it just long enough before I retire for me to carry it on duty for a bit -- than take advantage of the Virginia law that lets me buy my duty gun for a buck.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 18, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> Actually, I want him to approve it just long enough before I retire for me to carry it on duty for a bit -- than take advantage of the Virginia law that lets me buy my duty gun for a buck.


Good luck with that, man.


----------



## Hudson69 (Jul 19, 2018)

As an option.... If you get a Glock in .40 you can get a 9mm or .357 Sig conversion barrel (or both), and a .22lr conversion slide/barrel combo. Kind of building up to a modular set up. The 9mm would require a 9mm mag to function a 100% but the .22 kit should come with one. The .357 Sig would use the .40 mags.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 20, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> Some people, with a high master grip on the gun, find that the slide on Glock will take a bite out of their thumb...  Doesn't happen to everyone, and I've seen people who just plain can never learn to grip the gun in a way that doesn't do that.
> 
> Then there's the annoying scrape on the middle finger from the trigger guard.  Never had a problem with that, until someone here at MT talked about it, and jinxed me.  Now, if I'm planning on doing a lot of shooting, I proactively put a band aid on that part of my middle finger...



I have also seen it with people not familiar with semi-autos.  I went shooting with an old school Army guy and told him not to cross his left thumb over the top of his right when he gripped the Glock.  First shot, he crosses it over and takes a chunk out of the thumb knuckle.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 20, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> The one that you happen to be carrying when you actually need it.



Yep, and I would add that it should be a gun you are familiar with and comfortable shooting with.

I was at the range one time and there was a guy in the lane next to me all over the target.  I could tell he was shooting a .45 by the sound.  I took a step back to watch him shoot and he was REALLY flinching before pulling the trigger because he was afraid of the gun.  It doesn't matter how GREAT that gun is, he shouldn't put his life on the line using it until he can control it and be comfortable with it.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 20, 2018)

punisher73 said:


> I have also seen it with people not familiar with semi-autos.  I went shooting with an old school Army guy and told him not to cross his left thumb over the top of his right when he gripped the Glock.  First shot, he crosses it over and takes a chunk out of the thumb knuckle.


We had one officer, who'd started long before semi-autos were standard issue, who could never get over that habit.  We just kept the bandaids handy during quals, because he'd get bit at least once every time...  

Slide bite is certainly not limited to Glocks, but it seems maybe more common on striker fired pistols...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

punisher73 said:


> Yep, and I would add that it should be a gun you are familiar with and comfortable shooting with.
> 
> I was at the range one time and there was a guy in the lane next to me all over the target.  I could tell he was shooting a .45 by the sound.  I took a step back to watch him shoot and he was REALLY flinching before pulling the trigger because he was afraid of the gun.  It doesn't matter how GREAT that gun is, he shouldn't put his life on the line using it until he can control it and be comfortable with it.


Even for someone not afraid of the gun, that's true. When I carried, I switched to a 1911 Officer's model in .45 - I liked the feel and the way it sat on the hip felt more comfortable. I switched back to a Glock (in .40) because the "shove" of a .45 simply took too much adjustment from the way I'd always shot, and the 1911 doesn't just fall on target the way a Glock does in my hand. I'm guessing it's because the vast majority of my shooting was a Glock 17, so I'd built my skills around that. I loved the 1911, but it was the wrong gun for me, and the .45 was the wrong cartridge for me.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 20, 2018)

I personally lean towards .40's and 9mm's.    If i could shoot a 40 well and could handle the recoil etc i would opt for that.    But those are two i have grown to like to try out if i was allowed to carry a firearm.  But its just anything you can afford that works decently and anything you can carry.

I haven't been brought up on the 45 bias and of the videos and such i have watched, i dont think i can go below 9mm and above 40.

edit:  Also according to the statistics someone has looked at (dont know what they are,were not listed) 5 rounds is the average used in self defence shootings, so there is merit in carrying a 45 if they are true or a revolver in 357 or 44 for self defence(against people).


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 20, 2018)

jks9199 said:


> We had one officer, who'd started long before semi-autos were standard issue, who could never get over that habit.  We just kept the bandaids handy during quals, because he'd get bit at least once every time...
> 
> Slide bite is certainly not limited to Glocks, but it seems maybe more common on striker fired pistols...



Meh... maybe...
The only gun I ever got slide bitten by is a Para-Ordnance P14-45. One of the older models. Great gun overall, but it was made before they started putting beavertail grip safeties on them. So I added one. Haven't been bitten since.


----------



## Buka (Jul 20, 2018)

I used to love the Officers Model 45, fits my hand really well, it's my second favorite hand gun. But the cheap Raven 25 is still my favorite, the one that I'd choose if my life was on the line. I always carried it in my pocket.


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 21, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> The 19 is a great gun.  Easily concealable with adequate frepower



Yeah, I'm in the process of getting a G19, I just loved it!


----------



## 77Wolfpack (Jul 22, 2018)

Firearms are a subject of which i am very educated on.  Without jumping on a soapbox too much, i am a 23 yr combat veteran and 7 year member of Law Enforcement.   So with that said, here is my advice:   When looking at a Self-Defense handgun, we have to first answer the question of this being a Home Defense (HD) or a Concealed Carry Weapon (CW).  The most important thing to remember when legally carrying a firearm is to understand what you are carrying.  What i mean is the weapons capabilities. If discharged, you are responsible for where that round goes, and if you have a round that over penetrates your target and hits someone else, YOU are liable.  With that said, know your weapon.  For good penetration/power, some good calibers are .38 Spl, 9mm, .40 S&W and 45ACP.  Always know what you are getting.  Dont use target ammo as your carry ammo, as long as your state allows it, use a good quality hollow point.  Research to make sure there are no laws restricting certain ammo.   As far as what to buy, I have seen two glocks explode at the range, so i am apprehensive around those, but there are many good companies out there.  Look at your budget but please save up for a quality weapon.  Now as a HD weapon, your options open up since your may not have to worry about the size of a full size VS a compact or sub-compact.  In cold weather i like my full size 1911, but my off-duty weapon is normally a S&W shield.  This is more personal preference, but if there is anything you take from what all i am saying its you get what you pay for.  Also for those of us who do carry, CW insurance is a really good idea.  I make sure i have it because if s**t happens, i want to be protected from possible law suits and all the hassle im sure that will follow.  Sorry for being a bit lengthy, but if anyone has an questions, please send me a message and i will share what i know.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2018)

77Wolfpack said:


> Firearms are a subject of which i am very educated on.  Without jumping on a soapbox too much, i am a 23 yr combat veteran and 7 year member of Law Enforcement.   So with that said, here is my advice:   When looking at a Self-Defense handgun, we have to first answer the question of this being a Home Defense (HD) or a Concealed Carry Weapon (CW).  The most important thing to remember when legally carrying a firearm is to understand what you are carrying.  What i mean is the weapons capabilities. If discharged, you are responsible for where that round goes, and if you have a round that over penetrates your target and hits someone else, YOU are liable.  With that said, know your weapon.  For good penetration/power, some good calibers are .38 Spl, 9mm, .40 S&W and 45ACP.  Always know what you are getting.  Dont use target ammo as your carry ammo, as long as your state allows it, use a good quality hollow point.  Research to make sure there are no laws restricting certain ammo.   As far as what to buy, I have seen two glocks explode at the range, so i am apprehensive around those, but there are many good companies out there.  Look at your budget but please save up for a quality weapon.  Now as a HD weapon, your options open up since your may not have to worry about the size of a full size VS a compact or sub-compact.  In cold weather i like my full size 1911, but my off-duty weapon is normally a S&W shield.  This is more personal preference, but if there is anything you take from what all i am saying its you get what you pay for.  Also for those of us who do carry, CW insurance is a really good idea.  I make sure i have it because if s**t happens, i want to be protected from possible law suits and all the hassle im sure that will follow.  Sorry for being a bit lengthy, but if anyone has an questions, please send me a message and i will share what i know.


I find it interesting that you've seen 2 Glocks explode, given how rare that is. I wonder about the background to those two - do you know anything about them? It's always possible, of course, it's just a statistical fluke (somewhere, there's probably someone who had 2 Glocks in a row fail to perform, even with their general reliability).


----------



## Balrog (Jul 22, 2018)

MaxtheNinja said:


> I'm wondering what the best self defense handgun is in everyone's opinion.
> Thanks!


When I made the decision to get my CCW permit, I went to my local range and rented a number of weapons.  I liked several of them but the one that spoke best to me was the Ruger LCP II.  Great shooting little pistol.


----------



## 77Wolfpack (Jul 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I find it interesting that you've seen 2 Glocks explode, given how rare that is. I wonder about the background to those two - do you know anything about them? It's always possible, of course, it's just a statistical fluke (somewhere, there's probably someone who had 2 Glocks in a row fail to perform, even with their general reliability).



The first glock i saw explode was back in 02 or 03.  I remember the report of the weapon and a scream of the older fella.  The polymer frame crack and sent plastic from the lower receiver flying.  To be honest it probably scared the hell out of him, but i remember everyone on the range was looking at him as he was upset and said he had JUST bought it.  It did cut his finger up a little bit.   The second time (different range, maybe 09 or 2010),I'm assuming the genius dropped the weapon off the little range table assigned to his lane.  Anyway the weapon discharged, the slide and lower came apart and sent the two pieces flying across the cement floor.  Those are the only times ive seen a pistol explode like that.  Had a Shift Sgt have his M-4 carbine explode back when i was on Active duty.  That was due to a squib round and the next round was coming right behind it.  That blow back burned his left cheek.  I throw that last example in there to show catastrophic failings happen to different weapons, and im sure i would be apprehensive had i seem a Kimber explode.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 23, 2018)

77Wolfpack said:


> The first glock i saw explode was back in 02 or 03.  I remember the report of the weapon and a scream of the older fella.  The polymer frame crack and sent plastic from the lower receiver flying.  To be honest it probably scared the hell out of him, but i remember everyone on the range was looking at him as he was upset and said he had JUST bought it.  It did cut his finger up a little bit.   The second time (different range, maybe 09 or 2010),I'm assuming the genius dropped the weapon off the little range table assigned to his lane.  Anyway the weapon discharged, the slide and lower came apart and sent the two pieces flying across the cement floor.  Those are the only times ive seen a pistol explode like that.  Had a Shift Sgt have his M-4 carbine explode back when i was on Active duty.  That was due to a squib round and the next round was coming right behind it.  That blow back burned his left cheek.  I throw that last example in there to show catastrophic failings happen to different weapons, and im sure i would be apprehensive had i seem a Kimber explode.


Thanks for sharing that. The first sounds like a significant defect (unless it was some highly defective round). The second, I'm wondering if it's possible to mis-assemble the Glock to make it easy to separate like that, or if something was wrong with it, because it shouldn't be able to come apart (obviously) like that. Clearly something was wrong with that one, because the firing pin block failed, at the very least. With any stories like either of those (regardless of the make) I wonder about the background of the weapon.


----------



## 77Wolfpack (Jul 24, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Thanks for sharing that. The first sounds like a significant defect (unless it was some highly defective round). The second, I'm wondering if it's possible to mis-assemble the Glock to make it easy to separate like that, or if something was wrong with it, because it shouldn't be able to come apart (obviously) like that. Clearly something was wrong with that one, because the firing pin block failed, at the very least. With any stories like either of those (regardless of the make) I wonder about the background of the weapon.



The first could have been defective and the other could have had hot ammo.  Because they werent my weapons, i dont know the full back story.  I've seen pics of a NightHawk (1911 chambered in 10 mm) and read the story to go with it having a catastrophic "ka-boom", and thats a $3500+ pistol.  I pray nothing like that ever happens to me or to a loved one.  If it does, i may need a new pair of shorts.


----------

